# Powerbook 145



## Venerable66 (Sep 23, 2009)

Someone just gave me a Mac Powerbook 145 in need of an OS.

I've downloaded System 7.01 OS images.

My Problem is, I don't have another Mac machine.

Is it possible to burn the image to floppies using Windows and install 
the Os onto the powerbook?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2009)

This page on Jag's House should point you in the right direction:
http://www.jagshouse.com/Macs_and_PCs.html


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a little thing: We don't _burn_ images to floppies.  So I guess "winimage" would be the most simple tool for the task, then, according to the page...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2009)

fryke said:


> Just a little thing: We don't _burn_ images to floppies.  So I guess "winimage" would be the most simple tool for the task, then, according to the page...



Is that what it said on the page? ::ha::

Nevermind, I just saw that it was the OP.


----------

